# Beagle Pup...Training Advice Needed



## jquasch (Apr 12, 2007)

Our family recently purchased a 12 week old Beagle that my son named "Cheerio" We have had him for about 6 weeks now and have taught him to "sit" and "come" but the potty training issue has really been challenging. It seemed that we were making some headway, however he recently got his "man parts" and ever since he seems to be an entirely different dog! He is getting increasingly more naughty (soiling the carpets right in front of us while looking us in the eye) and disobedient(not coming when called as he previously had), and snapping at family members, and barking back at us when scolded. We are thinking of getting him fixed as we do not plan on using him to be bred and we have heard from several sources that "family companion" dogs should be neutered for their own health and safety and temperament issues. Do any of you beagle owners think this will help our Cheerio? Furthermore, he has begun to chew on everything that he can put his mouth around and started trying to steal food from my children (ages 6 and 1) which is another new thing for him. Is it possible that he is just going through his teenage pubescent rebellion stage and it will pass? Or should we go ahead and get him fixed and see if it helps? I have recently ordered a book called "Beagle Savvy" and it should be arriving in the mail soon Apparently Beagles require a little bit different approach on training due to their headstrong nature. We did do a moderate amount of reasearch before purchasing him, and knew kind of what we were in for....but you never know just HOW MUCH you are in for until you actually bring the puppy home I would appreciate any insight that any of you could offer me! Thanks! Jennifer


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Most pups seem to regress around this age. They are no longer that cute little pudgy puppy that needs 24/7 care. They have gotten their "sea legs" and are ready to hit the road running! He's a "toddler age" able to run around, stable on his feet, able to try new things, curious about everything around him. Be firm and consistent with your training. Just like human children, as soon as you think you finally have a routine figured out, everything changes because they are growing and changing so quickly. 

Soiling inside...If he is being fed the normal 3x/day at this age watch for his elimination pattern after meals. It will help increase the success rate of taking him outside when he is most likely to go. When he is inside and you don't have all eyes on him (I understand the busy mom thing) either put him in a room with a gate across that you can easily clean up if he makes a mess or tether him on a 10' leash to you or something near you ( a furniture leg, etc) so that you can keep him in your sight. Watch for the typical circling and sniffing that happens when they need to eliminate. If you catch him in the act of eliminating, scoop him up, run outside to the area he uses, and keep repeating whatever you say when you take him out ("hurry up", "go potty"). And any messes that do happen in the house should be cleaned up without anything being said, no dirty looks, don't call him to you...just clean it up with a good enzymatic cleaner (Simple Solution is one that you can buy at most pet stores and in the cleaning section of many other stores) 

Most young pups will come when called because they want to be with you, lonely after being taken from the litter. He's over that now and has a mind of his own. When training "come", always praise, praise, praise and call him with a happy voice, treats in hand. Even if he has done something wrong (ran down the street, chewed on something) he will not want to come, now or in the future, if you are calling him in a stern voice. He doesn't want to come to someone who he knows is mad at him. NO matter what he does when you say "come", it should be as if he is the most precious dog in the world. And treats help, especially if he is the typical food-oriented beagle. (stick to low calorie stuff, I've rarely seen an adult beagle at an appropriate weight) 

First, be sure that the pup is getting enough exercise. He needs a brisk walk and some hard play at least 2x/day. Adult dogs will eventually need about 30 minutes 2x/day as a general rule for most dogs, some breeds more, some breeds less. But with a puppy this young I would tailor the exercise to the dog's ability. When you see him getting fatigued, that's enough. As time goes on the exercise commitment will increase as the dog becomes stronger with age. Since he is probably not fully vaccinated yet be very careful if you take him off your own property. Don't go to dog parks or other places where dogs tend to congregate. Your dog doesn't have full immunity yet without a complete set of vaccinations. Usually burning off the energy on a regular schedule will give the dog something to look forward to and help curb taking out that energy on the kids and other things around the house. A tired puppy is a good thing! 

Books...no offense to you regarding the titles but I like Puppies for Dummies to start out with. It is written in a style that everyone can understand and offers various methods of getting to the same endpoint. Once you know what style of training you like then I would look into some of the more specific philosophies and the authors that use them.

When your pup has completed his vacs, it is a good idea to start him in a puppy obedience class, generally around 4-5 mos old. It's good for the dog and a great lesson for you on training him. Look around for park district offerings, dog clubs, or ask your vet. I always continue after the puppy class with the first level obedience class. 

In the meanwhile I would suggest an ocassional time out in the crate, or put up a child gate so the puppy is in a safe room, when the puppy is getting a bit too nippy. You can also corral him with an ex-pen so that he has a play area, but the kids are outside that play area. 

Neutering is a definite "yes" vote from me. Talk to your vet about the appropriate time frame. Too young and the new research indicates he might not reach his full growth potential. Wait too long and he may start marking (dribbling urine on objects, even indoors, to mark his scent on his property).

Good luck with your new buddy. Understandably you will have days of pure frustration. But these will become fewer as the dog grows, matures, and starts to understand what you expect of him. He's just being a toddler now.


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

jquasch said:


> I have recently ordered a book called "Beagle Savvy" and it should be arriving in the mail soon Apparently Beagles require a little bit different approach on training due to their headstrong nature. We did do a moderate amount of reasearch before purchasing him, and knew kind of what we were in for....but you never know just HOW MUCH you are in for until you actually bring the puppy home I would appreciate any insight that any of you could offer me! Thanks! Jennifer


Congratulations on your new puppy. 
You are right scent hounds are different to train as they are very stubborn. There is a good theory for this in that since they were bred to work in packs Top Dog politics would be too much of a distraction and interference with their job - tracking smells. So a lot of training techniques don't work because they really aren't bothered who is the Alpha. (I say this is a good theory to remember when you are feeling frustrated it does have a calming effect )
Brite gave good advice. I recommend you immediately work on sit and stay. This is a brilliant way to get his attention and more concentration on you. Treats for good beaviour(small smelly ones) work wonders . 
Classes are great. Our eldest Basset was an angel until she turned into a teenanger - she was horrid. We took her to a class specifically for the more willful and not surprisingly out of 10 dogs 8 were hounds lol. 
IMO Hounds should be fixed /spayed a bit later - speak to your vet and your pup's breeder.
Breed specific books are always good.
I hope you keep us up to date with Cheerio! Scent Hounds are wonderful, affectionate and (can be) very well behaved dogs


----------



## beaglechaser (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to the wonderful world of beagles! Tamara hit it right on the head - stubborn is a great word to describe scent hounds.

When we got our first beagle puppy I thought we'd never get her housebroken because she never acted like she had to go. Our salvation was a dog door.

After sit and stay, the command you really want to work on is come. Beagles are notoriously bad at coming when called. As I am sure you found in your research, one whiff of a scent and the ears seem to turn off and nothing else matters but to follow that smell.

One thing I have found is that beagles tend to calm down between ages 2 and 3. I know that seems a long way off now.......

Last thing - please, please, please make sure you have a secure yard. Beagles are extremely creative at getting out, and very quick at getting away. Be very, very sure before you ever let him off leash.

But most of all enjoy!


----------



## Tamara (Dec 6, 2006)

Four sniffers Beaglechaser - you must have the patience of a saint  
We would lov to have more just don't have the space right now


----------



## jquasch (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks, you all, for all of your terrific input! Some of the things we were already doing (taking him outside after every meal and nap, and rewarding with small treats for obedience, playing with him outside several times a day) We are fortunate to have a very secure fence, however I know that they tend to dig, so we always keep a close eye on him when outside. There were several things mentioned that I will definitely be implementing and or changing strategy on...I will keep you posted! Thanks again!
--Jennifer


----------



## iridescentchameleon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi jquasch,
We are looking into getting a Beagle and have heard about how tricky they cab be.
I too found the beagle Savvy book on the internet and wondered how you got on with it.
Is it worth getting?
Ros


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I strongly disagree with the statement that beagles are stubborn. All beagles I've worked with have been very eager to please if it means getting a treat, my own beagle is on her way to getting her first title in advanced obedience. I don't know any beagle handlers or breeders that would describe the beagle as a stubborn dog. Any dog will be 'stubborn' if not trained correctly.


----------



## smile100 (Mar 28, 2012)

There were several things mentioned that







I will definitely be implementing and or changing strategy on...I will keep you posted!


----------

